# Tang Soo DO in Seoul



## kimcheemonster (Feb 7, 2007)

*My first post. Glad to be a member. I am in Seoul now and looking to start studying TSD. Does anyone have a list of good places to study? Seoul is a very big place, so I would like to find something near home or work. Shinchon, Mapo-gu is where I live. Thanks. *


----------



## Butch (Feb 7, 2007)

Finding a school there is just like here you have to visit each one to see if it meets your needs.
Butch


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Feb 12, 2007)

One of my students married a girl from Korea and moved there two years ago. He is teaching English in a local school and training in a Soo Balk Do dojang owned directly by H.C. Hwang. He was in town recently (Christmas Vacation) and came to train. He said that there were not many Tang Soo Do schools in the area, but as Butch said, you have to look and visit those that you find.

If you can't find a good Tang Soo Do dojang, you may find another martial art being taught that captures your interest. I think that it is important to understand that each system brings to the table its own unique value and strengths. Hapkido and Hwa Rang Do are a couple of systems besides Tae Kwon Do that can be found throughout Korea. Check out the area and please report back to us what you find...

My students name is Phil Gumbetter.If you send me your email I will pass it along to him. Maybe he can better assist you, as he has been there for 2 years already.


Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil

TANG SOO!!!


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 13, 2007)

My headquarters gym (Tang Soo Do) is in Itaewon, but as you have probably found out, navigating in Seoul is very difficult unless you have landmarks, as very few streets actually have names, let alone are labeled.

The gym is 2 blocks from the main street in Itaewon, perpendicular to Yongsan Garrison.  It is also close to the Itaewon subway station.  Those are the best directions that I can give see as how it took me about an hour to find it myself.  Sorry if I'm not much help!

I am in Kunsan studying now though.  Feel free to PM me for more information.


----------



## Mushim (May 8, 2007)

This is Phil Gumbetter
Wow this is random.  My name is unique and I sometimes do a google search for fun. And I found this.

kimcheemonster: I live 15 minutes away from Itaewon and I could help you find that Tang Soo Do Dojang if you wish.  
My number is 010-3039-4913.

Sir!! Master Penfil.  I will be coming to town on the 21st.  I would like to train with you.  I emailed Dave to get your email, but I haven't got a response.  Please email me at caljoephil@gmail.com.

Tang Soo!


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (May 8, 2007)

Hi Phil,
It will be great to have you back in town so soon!!!

Dave was just here last weekend for our Grand Opening. I promoted him to 4th Dan along with Grandmaster Kim and Master Warne at the Friday night Dinner with the Grandmasters.

It was a great weekend, and Dave was in awesome form, as usual. _Everyone had a great time!!!_

When you come in, be sure to have your dobahk

Let me know in advance what nights you will be training so I can see to it that everyone is there for you.



Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


*TANG SOO!!!*


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 8, 2007)

THere is also a TON of Kuk Sool in Korea...


----------



## stephentsd (Jun 4, 2007)

hi, i am in Seoul now teaching Tang Soo Do, it's in the ilsan area at Jueyop of the orange subway line number 3, if your interested get in touch, classes are mon-fri 10am-11am, hope to hear from you soon


----------

